# Premier-tips  Paid



## premier-tips (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi to all,

Have a look at this website: ***.com. For those who don't know me I used to be a tipster on Bettingexpert (Tipster stats) and Fcbet (TEVEZZ - Tipster Info - Tipster Statistics-Pick History - Sports Betting Guide - Free Betting Tips, Betting Sites and Bookmakers) but lately I was tipping on close forums and on Betproviders-a paid website (Statistics ). As i started to work more than 1 year ago as odds compiler I though is the best to focus on 1-2 leagues and the results you can see it on Betproviders statistics. 
What I am offering is quality not quantity at a decent price. In the next few days the service will be verified by Verifiedtipsters and BettingAdvice. Don't forget ...****.com


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 29, 2010)

I removed the links as its against the forum rules to post advertising links, but you can post under the other threads and advertise your site in your signature as long as its done in normal way, and the posts are useful.


----------



## DavisCup (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this premiershiptips.com or premier-tips.com?  If you're the former then I salute you!  Thank you for your excellent tips


----------



## premier-tips (Dec 15, 2010)

2-nd one. Great month for the service in December with 87.35u profit after 37 bets and a ROI of 52.94 %. Subscribe now, get your 20% discount and unlock the tips active.


----------

